# Quiz Utility A Video



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's the video from our Utility A run today.

I had to post to Vimeo b/c YouTube was taking too long. Sorry I can't embed the video here. 

Quiz Utility A on Vimeo


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Such enthusiasm! That was fun to watch.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job!! Quiz is a very nice working dog, and you have done a great job training him!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That was lovely! I loved his directed retrieve and go outs especially  
Thank you for sharing the video.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stephanie he looks great! You should have that UD in no time!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

drat, for some reason my computer won't play the video.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Steph, I love how his tail is always wagging...Such a happy, happy boy. He did lovely work. Dang pesky signal anyway.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He looks good! Have you considered showing in B instead of A? Most dogs do better on signals when it isn't the very first exercise. Plus B is just more fun than A if you are a competitive person


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> He looks good! Have you considered showing in B instead of A? Most dogs do better on signals when it isn't the very first exercise. Plus B is just more fun than A if you are a competitive person


Yes, I definitely thought of that after seeing how he struggled to stay connected as I left him early in the performance. I have a couple training things in mind and think I'll do one more run in A so I can see if/how the training helps and then try B.

I was getting the missed signal on the warm up. We often train around crazy distractions (agility trials, etc), so I was a little surprised. Guess it's just the "magic spell" that only comes out at dog shows.  I also need to try and find more matches. He's only done, maybe, three.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I always enjoy watching his videos, he is such a wonderful working dog! Simply beautiful teamwork!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks very good. Congratulations on the nice performance!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Holy cow!! That's amazing!! And with all those dogs walking around and you were barely blocked off! I absolutely love that he seems to have springs in his paws!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a great class!!! What a shame about the signals, but I commend you on not waiting to see if he would do it. I get a severe case of brain fogs and NEVER am I able to think that quick. You can go in with the big dogs in B anytime, you two are ready - not sure if the others in B are ready for you two though.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I just watched the video. Wow! was all I could see. What a reallly neat Golden Quiz is. Ya'll look fantastic as a team. I would love to see ya'll in person in the ring.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> What a great class!!! What a shame about the signals, but I commend you on not waiting to see if he would do it. I get a severe case of brain fogs and NEVER am I able to think that quick. You can go in with the big dogs in B anytime, you two are ready - not sure if the others in B are ready for you two though.


Thanks, Hank. 

I probably would've brain fogged too, but specifically regarding signals, I'd gone over and over in my head that my plan was not to allow any latency. He was having trouble with the first signal at the show grounds during warm up, so I knew if he didn't instantly start to drop, he probably wasn't going to -- at least not without such a delay that would make me want to pull my hair out. :doh:


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

That was so much fun to watch! I love how bouncy and happy he is


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

That was very pretty! I was trying to decide which cute part was my favorite, but couldn't make a decision. Signals being first is tough, and I'd take a pretty NQ like that any day of the week!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I changed my mind. My favorite cute thing he does is when he looks like he's almost sticking his chest out on his sits so you can scratch it!


----------

